# Couple more duck calls



## swift4me (Dec 10, 2010)

I've had some time at the lathe lately, after a long dry spell, and made these two. One is a Christmas gift from an old client in California for his son.

The first one is ebony with rosewood and some oak from the farm, and the second one is from a cherry tree I cut down last year along with some ebony trim.











Thanks for looking

Pete


----------



## fulldraw84 (Dec 12, 2010)

Swift,

Those are awesome. They will make a pretty special present.


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great. Have you used any hunting yet?


----------



## deeker (Dec 13, 2010)

Swift, you do great work.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 15, 2010)

nice work.


----------



## swift4me (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. Yes I and friends have hunted with them since I started making them about 6 years ago. I've made turkey calls for about 15 years, but never owned a lathe until later. Making the insert and toneboard is the challenge, as the barrels are much easier and the toneboard/reed is where the sound is generated. I also make a whistle that makes pintail, teal, widgeon and drake mallard sounds.

Lots of fun and a never ending learning curve as you look for different qualities to the sound of a mallard call... high end, low quacks, quiet, loud, etc.


Pete


----------

